
How can Microsoft add a non existing language to Skype? - AndrewZM
I was shocked to find out that in one of the latest Skype updates a new &quot;language&quot; appeared in the list, Moldavian language, I&#x27;m trying to figure out how such a big company doesn&#x27;t have a system in place of verifying such gross mistakes? Someone from Moldova actually created a discussion but it does not seem to triggered any urge to actually correct this.<p>Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;Mh2zF3H.png<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;answers.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;skype&#x2F;forum&#x2F;skype_windesk-skype_startms&#x2F;use-of-illegal-moldavian-language-in-skype&#x2F;15f8d095-4912-4839-9788-97f456b077af?tm=1499868733662<p>To put everything in the right context as shortly as possible: this moldavian was an ex USSR invention trying to force the people of moldova to actually think they speak a different language (other than Romanian) when in fact, moldovans actually have just a different dialect and thats about it. There was a funny (I would say) time in Moldova&#x27;s history when people wrote romanian with cyrillic alphabet.<p>First there was Google that thought there was a moldavian language, now there is Microsoft, its really not a huge deal but for some people that have been oppressed by the communism regime in the past, this is a blatant insult.<p>Thank you guys for reading my rant!<p>p.s my english might not be perfect because its my second language.
======
cosyak
Moldavian language does not exist, it was invented by soviets in RASSM, it's a
copy of the romanian language written in cyrillic, which was imposed by soviet
occupation of Republic of Moldova! Today in Moldova the official language is
Romanian, according to the decision of Constitutional Court! And moldavian is
not even a dialect it's a pure romanian language with latin characters!

